# Hilason Treeless saddles?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Do not waste your Money on a Hilason :wink:

Look up Hilason Trail Saddles

No idea why a few got good reviews, but people give the 150.00 ebay saddles good reviews on occasion :lol::lol::lol:

There are too many other Junk Brands besides Hilason to name all of them.

Good Treeless Saddles are expensive, but some Brands to look at: Bob Marshall, Freeform, Sensation, Barefoot, Ansur.


.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't do it. Don't touch Hilason saddles. My friend had one that she gave to me because it didn't fit her right, and I used it once before just throwing it away. I refused to sell it because of how cheap and awful it was. If you want to get a cheap treeless saddle, you'd be best off getting a used one if your budget is $600 or lower.


----------



## TrailPixie (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought a Hilason treeless saddle years ago...probably when they first came out. It was very poor quality and uncomfortable for both my horse (a Tennessee Walker) and myself. The velcro holding the seat down ripped & the stirrup ring stitching started coming loose after MAYBE 8 uses. They were more expensive then than they are now, but not worth it in my opinion. Unless they've made a lot of improvements.


----------

